# Nate on Rudy "We got him"



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Sounds like he's coming over. Nate said Rudy is excited about playing and we "don't have to worry about that, we got him". 

audio link:
http://fans.trailblazers.com/mp3/NateOnLotteryShow052008.mp3

Also, this article calls Rudy our "3 of the future". I don't know about that...
http://www.nba.com/features/whattheyneed_20080520.html


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

Heres a big told you so to all the know-it-all morons and idiots here who argued day and night that Rudy wasn't coming over. You're all a bunch of [email protected], now start appoligizing losers.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah I was listening last night to the courtside crew talking with Nate, and the whole "we got him" statement jumped out at me a little bit. I guess I was thinking that team officials couldn't really discuss this until his season is over, or until he accepts an offer sheet no earlier than the end of June (IIRC).

If it's true, then that's good news and confirms much of the buzz that's been floating around in the "tubes of the internets."

And no, Rudy is not a three -- way too slight of build; he'd get clobbered.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Stay Blazed said:


> Heres a big told you so to all the know-it-all morons and idiots here who argued day and night that Rudy wasn't coming over. You're all a bunch of [email protected], now start appoligizing losers.


Does this approach usually work with people?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> And no, Rudy is not a three -- way too slight of build; he'd get clobbered.


Sorry to call you out, but Blazers fans in particular should NEVER say things like this.

Just over the last 2 years, we've heard that:

Martel Webster is NOT a SF. Don't even think about it, he's a SG and that's all he'll ever be. He was our starting SF this season. 

Travis Outlaw is NOT a PF. He could never handle it. He'll get destroyed by bigger, stronger guys. He can't do it! His best position is PF.

Brandon Roy is NOT a PG. He's too slow, can't handle the ball well enough. He'll get killed on defense. He's a SG and that's all he is! He's our PG for half the game.

We're not NBA personnel people. We don't know where certain guys can play. Admit it. Stop trying to fight it.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Rudy can play the SF position on offense and guard the player closer to his size on defense.

I've heard KP and the 2 Mike's say that he might be our future starting SF. I like the idea. We should try it out and see if it works.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Stay Blazed said:


> Heres a big told you so to all the know-it-all morons and idiots here who argued day and night that Rudy wasn't coming over. You're all a bunch of [email protected], now start appoligizing losers.


Haha...I Lol'd at this....

:clap:

"I'd say that was a little more rude than they are used too...."

Glad to see Rudy will be coming over...it is going to be a fun year next year...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

While I believe that Rudy will come over, some of you are really taking what Nate said out of context.

Rice asked him where Rudy would go in this draft, and Nate replied that he though top 10. Then Nate said It don't have to worry about that because we got him. To me that simply means that it doesn't matter where he would go in this years draft because we already have his rights.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Stay Blazed said:


> Heres a big told you so to all the know-it-all morons and idiots here who argued day and night that Rudy wasn't coming over. You're all a bunch of [email protected], now start appoligizing losers.


ill meet you out back behind the blacktop during recess punk! I'll jack you up too!

lol at this clown...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Stay Blazed said:


> Heres a big told you so to all the know-it-all morons and idiots here who argued day and night that Rudy wasn't coming over. You're all a bunch of [email protected], now start appoligizing losers.


Yes I am sure being a rookie that you have been around long enough to post the opposing opinion somewhere.. Oh that's right. You haven't. :biggrin:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

At this point, I'd be surprised if Rudy did NOT come over. Let our dynasty begin!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Yes I am sure being a rookie that you have been around long enough to post the opposing opinion somewhere.. Oh that's right. You haven't. :biggrin:


Really, doesn't his moniker say it all, though?


----------



## noknobs (Sep 14, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> While I believe that Rudy will come over, some of you are really taking what Nate said out of context.
> 
> Rice asked him where Rudy would go in this draft, and Nate replied that he though top 10. Then Nate said It don't have to worry about that because we got him. To me that simply means that it doesn't matter where he would go in this years draft because we already have his rights.



If that's the context of the statement, then wow, this entire thread is totally misleading. Looks like Stay Blazed had a premature ejaculation. It happens.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

noknobs said:


> If that's the context of the statement, then wow, this entire thread is totally misleading. Looks like Stay Blazed had a premature ejaculation. It happens.



Stay Blazed....the impetuous inferno.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

noknobs said:


> If that's the context of the statement, then wow, this entire thread is totally misleading. Looks like Stay Blazed had a premature ejaculation. It happens.


Yes it does. Mine is in first grade now~!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> While I believe that Rudy will come over, some of you are really taking what Nate said out of context.
> 
> Rice asked him where Rudy would go in this draft, and Nate replied that he though top 10. Then Nate said It don't have to worry about that because we got him. To me that simply means that it doesn't matter where he would go in this years draft because we already have his rights.


I was at the lotto party and then listened to the radio show after I left. Nate said more than juist "we got him". He siad numerous times that Rudy "will be here next season". I remember because I was thinking, ummm he wasn't supposed to say that. I think Nate is gonna hear it from some people, because Rudy is still in the playoffs and his team asked Portland not to talk about it until the playoffs were over.

Nate truly said Rudy will be here next season and left no question.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Yes it does. Mine is in first grade now~!


Do you remember this movie? :yay:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a15504JI6fQ


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i see it like this...we are adding two lotto picks this year in oden and rudy


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

dwood615 said:


> i see it like this...we are adding two lotto picks this year in oden and rudy


Three, if we keep our pick or trade up. :yay:


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

No way he comes to little Portland, Oregon when he has all of Europe at his feet. You're all a bunch of losers. Now start apologizing profusely. You, over there. You're the only one reading right now. I can see you. Start apologizing. Make it snappy.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

What's this? Don't make me say it again....


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Fork said:


> Sorry to call you out, but Blazers fans in particular should NEVER say things like this.
> 
> Just over the last 2 years, we've heard that:
> 
> Martel Webster is NOT a SF. Don't even think about it, he's a SG and that's all he'll ever be. He was our starting SF this season.


...and we were a lottery team.



Fork said:


> Travis Outlaw is NOT a PF. He could never handle it. He'll get destroyed by bigger, stronger guys. He can't do it! His best position is PF.


...No it's not and we were a lottery team.



Fork said:


> Brandon Roy is NOT a PG. He's too slow, can't handle the ball well enough. He'll get killed on defense. He's a SG and that's all he is! He's our PG for half the game.


All those things were proven true and we were a lottery team.



Fork said:


> We're not NBA personnel people. We don't know where certain guys can play. Admit it. Stop trying to fight it.


The record would indicate Nate doesn't play players to their strengths.

Sometimes the best vantage point is from afar.

Did I mention we were a lottery team?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yep, we were a lottery team, so obviously the following must also all be true.

Brandon Roy ain't that good. 

LaMarcus ain't that good.

Larry Miller is at fault for the Comcast thing


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

MARIS61 said:


> ...and we were a lottery team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not really disagreeing, but you have to take into account that this year was a pretty crazy year for the Western Conference.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

B-Roy said:


> I'm not really disagreeing, but you have to take into account that this year was a pretty crazy year for the Western Conference.


THat would be too smooth and not conflictory enough.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Yes it does. Mine is in first grade now~!


LOL!!!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> I was at the lotto party and then listened to the radio show after I left. Nate said more than juist "we got him". He siad numerous times that Rudy "will be here next season". I remember because I was thinking, ummm he wasn't supposed to say that. I think Nate is gonna hear it from some people, because Rudy is still in the playoffs and his team asked Portland not to talk about it until the playoffs were over.


Remember after our miracle month of December, when Nate spilled the beans and told the media how he made it happen? He had gotten the players mad at each other, so they had some near-scrapes in practice. Then they took it out on opponents for a month. I forgot the details, but I'm sure the players haven't. Because he piped up, the players discovered his secret motivational technique, so he couldn't use it again when the streak ended.

He should stay out of jobs in which he's supposed to keep a secret, or supposed to at least speak with discretion. In 15 years when he has an enlarged heart from the stress and he's interviewing to move from coaching to management, he may have amassed a history of flapping his gums. They will remember how Nate can't keep his mouth shut.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Hector said:


> Remember after our miracle month of December, when Nate spilled the beans and told the media how he made it happen? He had gotten the players mad at each other, so they had some near-scrapes in practice. Then they took it out on opponents for a month. I forgot the details, but I'm sure the players haven't. *Because he piped up, the players discovered his secret motivational technique, so he couldn't use it again when the streak ended.
> *


Talk about revisionist history.

The team played a ton of home games against either mostly crappy teams, slumping good teams, and they played like it was play-off basketball, one month and a hard-core road trip later, that showed that the blazers were not only beatable, but gave opposing teams a blueprint for how to beat the blazers (jump out on Brandon Roy on the perimeter) and mighty "Icarus" fell back to earth.

Saying that he couldn't motivate the team back to those halcyon days of December early January because he let slip his motivational technique belittles our intelligence.


----------

